# Congratulations to Harry @TheRideShareGuy & his deal with @Forbes Magazine.



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations to the @RSG who has nailed down a deal with @Forbes Magazine. In his latest podcast and blog Harry Campbell a driver and blogger from CA, Harry announces his new deal as the Industry Expert in Rideshare.

Here we see where @Forbes has granted Harry his own page on Forbes.com.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrycampbell/

Way to go Harry! Go Get Em!
Perhaps now, drivers will have some real inside news when dealing with Uber, Lyft, SideCar and the other new driving outlets in the ride hailing/sharing industry.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So is this a 2.3 mil contract over 3 years?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

It was enough for him to quit his full time job as an aerospace engineer. Who knows.. he likes it, good for him.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks, actually I quit my job and then landed this gig. The pay is nothing special since it's a contributor role and not staff, but still a very reputable outlet.

Either way, psyched to be writing about Uber/Lyft and the on-demand economy from a driver's POV.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

This the same guy who think the driver rating system is just fine, as is? Jaded..


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, that's me!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I think it's great that you got a gig. No problem with that. But I do think you are jaded and have a very pro-TNC attitude. When you use your own experience as a rider as the base-line for your opinions on the rating system, it's obviously not representative of the system as a whole. Ignoring how skewed the rating system towards the TNCs is poor. Many drivers get dinged for driving those late-night, yet inebriated passengers, people who have bad days, those with bad attitudes and passengers who are upset at the surge pricing. Drivers have zero voice in contesting low ratings. While some are obviously deserved, many are not. 

That aside, you leveraged your webskills and blogging into a great thing with Forbes so your plan worked out. Congratulations. I hope you can have objectivity.

I think lots of us do things on the side. Hell, I sell high-end pet products online and hopefully it will let me stop driving within the next year or so. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I think lots of us do things on the side. Hell, I sell high-end pet products online and hopefully it will let me stop driving within the next year or so.


same here, I got an online thing popping off
would LOVE to be able to just stay home and let the website work for me

because i know I wont be ubering for long
the gurantees will end shortly im sure
and i predict by end of the year 90% of all markets will be at under $1/mile


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I think it's great that you got a gig. No problem with that. But I do think you are jaded and have a very pro-TNC attitude. When you use your own experience as a rider as the base-line for your opinions on the rating system, it's obviously not representative of the system as a whole. Ignoring how skewed the rating system towards the TNCs is poor. Many drivers get dinged for driving those late-night, yet inebriated passengers, people who have bad days, those with bad attitudes and passengers who are upset at the surge pricing. Drivers have zero voice in contesting low ratings. While some are obviously deserved, many are not.
> 
> That aside, you leveraged your webskills and blogging into a great thing with Forbes so your plan worked out. Congratulations. I hope you can have objectivity.
> 
> ...


I don't think the rating system is perfect but I do think it works. Poor drivers are rated lower and either kicked off the platform or change their ways and good drivers get good ratings. My buddy Rez at R3Z solutions runs driver trainings for deactivated drivers and once they go through his training 75% go back on to Uber's platform and stay on, I wonder if the training/education has anything to do with that...

I'm not sure why you say I use my experience as a rider as a base-line for my opinion since most of my content comes from first-hand experience as a driver. I don't drive full-time or even as much as some part-timers but I do it enough to put myself in driver's shoes. I don't come on here much bc it's just people complaining about how low their pay is instead of thinking of creative ways to leverage the networking and business opportunities that being a driver affords.

Even to this day, there is very little authoritative content out there for drivers so if you were smart you would start your own site and then you'd be able to tell people what it's really like. Those are the types of opportunities I teach about and encourage every day. You're not going to get rich off driving for Uber but if you're smart you might be able to spring board other aspects of your career.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> This the same guy who think the driver rating system is just fine, as is? Jaded..


I read that one. I don't think it was BS, as I don't think being drunk results in a lower rating. If you look at the hour by hour graph that was provided by Uber, the low ratings coincide with the times of day that typically surge. The 2 AM hour doesn't result in low rates because riders are drunk. The 2 AM hour results in low rates because riders don't like the surge.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I don't think the rating system is perfect but I do think it works. Poor drivers are rated lower and either kicked off the platform or change their ways and good drivers get good ratings. My buddy Rez at R3Z solutions runs driver trainings for deactivated drivers and once they go through his training 75% go back on to Uber's platform and stay on, I wonder if the training/education has anything to do with that...
> 
> I'm not sure why you say I use my experience as a rider as a base-line for my opinion since most of my content comes from first-hand experience as a driver. I don't drive full-time or even as much as some part-timers but I do it enough to put myself in driver's shoes. I don't come on here much bc it's just people complaining about how low their pay is instead of thinking of creative ways to leverage the networking and business opportunities that being a driver affords.
> 
> Even to this day, there is very little authoritative content out there for drivers so if you were smart you would start your own site and then you'd be able to tell people what it's really like. Those are the types of opportunities I teach about and encourage every day. You're not going to get rich off driving for Uber but if you're smart you might be able to spring board other aspects of your career.


We sure aren't ever going to see to eye-to-eye on the ratings system. My statement stands. So I'm ending that discussion as it would just be a pointless back-and-forth.

I fully agree with your comments about this site. However, there is a plethora of great information here. But you have to search through the bad to find the good.

FYI: my rating with Uber is 4.91, with Lyft it's 4.96.

That aside..

I know you don't really drive often. I have followed what you've been doing since day one. You saw an opportunity to create a new income stream, and you did. With your videos and website, you've done a great job on finding a way to profit off of ridesharing without actually doing so full-time, or really even part time. Brilliant.

I'm a network security analyst by trade. Moved.. and decided to take a break from the field. Took an uber ride once, within two weeks I was driving. I fully realize that with the way uber treats it's drivers, it's not the best full-time money maker out here. You certainly won't get rich but you can at least make some money.

I am smart, yet have no desire to start a ridesharing site. If I did, I'd just do a Tony Robbins and copy you (without actually violating any laws - that's easy) and go from there. What you've done is simple. Simple, but a brilliant idea.

I had a passenger talking about the new "cat bed" she purchased for $1200!!! So I asked her about it. Now I source them, and a host of other high-priced items for pets and sell those items online. I do fairly well. With the current and predicted growth, I will be eventually be able to stop driving, and hopefully never have to go back into I.T. Twenty-five years of that was enough.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I read that one. I don't think it was BS, as I don't think being drunk results in a lower rating. If you look at the hour by hour graph that was provided by Uber, the low ratings coincide with the times of day that typically surge. The 2 AM hour doesn't result in low rates because riders are drunk. The 2 AM hour results in low rates because riders don't like the surge.


Yep! Agree 100%.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The On Demand Economy Is Making Us Lazy*
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrycampbell/2015/03/11/the-on-demand-economy-is-making-us-lazy/*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> We sure aren't ever going to see to eye-to-eye on the ratings system. My statement stands. So I'm ending that discussion as it would just be a pointless back-and-forth.
> 
> I fully agree with your comments about this site. However, there is a plethora of great information here. But you have to search through the bad to find the good.
> 
> ...


POST # 12/@StephenJBlue : Your

attention, please! (Cue: Michael Buffer)

It's TIME! Announcing, in the Blue
Corner and Fighting out of Wet Paperbag
in the Great State of Blueberry Oatmeal,
@ Indeterminate Weight that Former
Inflammable Technologist, now better-
known as "The CatBed Kid", Stephen...
"The Juggernaut".... BLUUUUUUUUUE!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Congratulations to the @RSG who has nailed down a deal with @Forbes Magazine. In his latest podcast and blog Harry Campbell a driver and blogger from CA, Harry announces his new deal as the Industry Expert in Rideshare.
> 
> http://therideshareguy.com/rsg015-my-big-announcement/#more-2910
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /@MrsUberJax : Thanks for

being a Harry Cheerleader. Wait, that
didn't come out correctly.

I have seen Other Drivers Attempts using
Ham-Fisted Extortionesque methods to
Encourage? Enlighten? Incentivize?
extry cashola from dem damn PAX.

Maybe another "Tips are Great" 
Thread would help the Latest Crop
of "Spuds." Happy St. Patrick's Day
from Marco Island!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I took the class and was reactivated. It wasn't until I started driving on Lyft that I found out the problem with navigation. I never knew where I was going. But there was no feedback. 

You also take the class after you have finally gotten your feet wet so by the time you go back to driving you are a jump ahead. The stupidest thing about the entire class is that it is not free online before you start driving. One third of the class was teaching drivers how to navigate their city. Again, that information should be online already.

And there you have it, the marketing opportunity that comes from being a driver. Finding a way to put that class online and monetizing it.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I don't think the rating system is perfect but I do think it works. Poor drivers are rated lower and either kicked off the platform or change their ways and good drivers get good ratings. My buddy Rez at R3Z solutions runs driver trainings for deactivated drivers and once they go through his training 75% go back on to Uber's platform and stay on, I wonder if the training/education has anything to do with that...
> 
> I'm not sure why you say I use my experience as a rider as a base-line for my opinion since most of my content comes from first-hand experience as a driver. I don't drive full-time or even as much as some part-timers but I do it enough to put myself in driver's shoes. I don't come on here much bc it's just people complaining about how low their pay is instead of thinking of creative ways to leverage the networking and business opportunities that being a driver affords.
> 
> Even to this day, there is very little authoritative content out there for drivers so if you were smart you would start your own site and then you'd be able to tell people what it's really like. Those are the types of opportunities I teach about and encourage every day. You're not going to get rich off driving for Uber but if you're smart you might be able to spring board other aspects of your career.


I have to say, I do not agree with you. It may be different in your city but in most cities especially where there a lot of students you get dinged even if you are a perfect driver in a clean car. Especially the drivers that drive drunk around. These drunk people cant read the surge pricing confirmation and end up pay $300-$400 on a fare then how can they rate?

Most riders do not know how the rating system works. Most think 4 is good like it is everywhere but in the Uber world anything below a 5 is a fail. So the rating system is extremely flawed. And Uber takes the total of the last 500 rides so it is hard to get it back up. Lyfts rating system is actually a lot better, when a rider gives anything below a 5 they get prompts to tell them what went wrong and they count the last 100 rides so its easy to get back up.

Over all, the rating system is flawed and many perfectly good drivers get bad ratings because of it.


----------



## Uriah Jackson (Oct 2, 2014)

Congratulations Harry! @ TheRideShareGuy
This is great news. We here at R3Z Solutions congratulate you and wish you the best in this new venture.
If we can help you in any way, please don't hesitate to ask. 
Jackson


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I don't think the rating system is perfect but I do think it works. Poor drivers are rated lower and either kicked off the platform or change their ways and good drivers get good ratings. My buddy Rez at R3Z solutions runs driver trainings for deactivated drivers and once they go through his training 75% go back on to Uber's platform and stay on, I wonder if the training/education has anything to do with that...
> 
> I'm not sure why you say I use my experience as a rider as a base-line for my opinion since most of my content comes from first-hand experience as a driver. I don't drive full-time or even as much as some part-timers but I do it enough to put myself in driver's shoes. I don't come on here much bc it's just people complaining about how low their pay is instead of thinking of creative ways to leverage the networking and business opportunities that being a driver affords.
> 
> Even to this day, there is very little authoritative content out there for drivers so if you were smart you would start your own site and then you'd be able to tell people what it's really like. Those are the types of opportunities I teach about and encourage every day. You're not going to get rich off driving for Uber but if you're smart you might be able to spring board other aspects of your career.


If Uber/Lyft gave the proper training/info from beginning this wouldn't be necessary. Or how about a better vetting system? How many face-to-face customer service positions can you get hired without any face-to-face vetting. Uber system is flawed in many ways. In the end they are there own worst enemy. The more drivers, passengers, municipalities understand Uber the more traction they will lose on the industry.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Check out Ubers yelp ratings in every city it operates. Based upon there driver rating system they would have to deactivate themselves in every city. Most ratings are 2.5-3*. This wasn't always the case until there model went in a flawed direction.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Another problem with rating system is though fares have continually fallen, 3x in DC as most cities, expectations haven't. In beginning it was expected that X was to include all the amenities as Black. Now cheapest game in town should provide opening doors, bottled water, newspapers, mints, tissues, etc? Come on seriously! I'll grab a free newspaper, hand full of mints when leaving restaurant, open door when baggage gets me out of car, but that's it. And I'm sure Uber will send out email over summer reminding about bottled water. Delusional Uber! Some people will never give a 5 just as they would never give a 10. And I'm someone that has driven for a while and not obsessed with my rating, though have maintained a 4.85 throughout. And just received email from Uber in top 10% of drivers in DC in regards of ratings last 100 trips. End of day get them there safely and efficiently the rest will take care of itself. I know I've been a real benefit to Uber, but I think other then maybe a few days a month I'm done! Many flaws in Uber system. And one is no real benefit in being 4.85 over long haul vs 4.6 just hanging on.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I took the class and was reactivated. It wasn't until I started driving on Lyft that I found out the problem with navigation. I never knew where I was going. But there was no feedback.
> 
> You also take the class after you have finally gotten your feet wet so by the time you go back to driving you are a jump ahead. The stupidest thing about the entire class is that it is not free online before you start driving. One third of the class was teaching drivers how to navigate their city. Again, that information should be online already.
> 
> And there you have it, the marketing opportunity that comes from being a driver. Finding a way to put that class online and monetizing it.


Whats the purpose of learning ur city when mainly drive 20-30 miles away from ur city


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Just another way for uber to squeeze money out of a driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> Whats the purpose of learning ur city when mainly drive 20-30 miles away from ur city


POST # 27 /Kia21 : ?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> Whats the purpose of learning ur city when mainly drive 20-30 miles away from ur city


What's a "ur" ? Are typing the additional two characters so difficult?

English, people! Let's use it!

g


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ur. You are. Join this century learning the new text lingo.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Last I checked, this isn't a text message.

g


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

gaj said:


> What's a "ur" ? Are typing the additional two characters so difficult?
> 
> English, people! Let's use it!
> 
> g


 Just what we need, another spelling/grammar Nazi.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

gaj said:


> What's a "ur" ? Are typing the additional two characters so difficult?
> 
> English, people! Let's use it!
> 
> g


if people are not typing a term paper or business/legal paper, they use shortned words,esp if they are using a mobile device and not a full typing keyboard
i also use them when I careless about the place where im writing it (i.e. this forum,could care less about how people feel about my spelling grammar,i write properly where it matters)


----------

